# Konsole - Zeilen ersetzen



## MadaraOnion (2. Feb 2022)

Guten Abend,
ich stehe zurzeit vor einem Problem, welches ich nicht bewältigt bekomme.

Uns war möchte ich, wenn ich in Eclipse (Java) etwas ausgebe, diese eine Zeile, in der ich gerade etwas ausgegeben habe, ersetzen. Ist das möglich?

Also ist die Konsole komplett leer und ich schreibe etwas mit "System.out.println("erste Zeile");" hinein. 
Gibt es eine Funktion, die Zeile mit dem Inhalte "erste Zeile" ersetzen kann? So, dass dann "Test" drin steht?

Ich habe mich tot gesucht bisher und ewig herumprobiert. Aber irgendwie komme ich nicht zum Erfolg.

Falls ich im falschen Abteil bin, sorry. Bin seit 2min hier. ^^

Mfg


----------



## mihe7 (3. Feb 2022)

Nein, im Allgemeinen geht das nicht. Wenn die Konsole z. B. ANSI unterstützt, kannst Du mit ANSI-Codes (Escapesequenzen) arbeiten.


----------



## MadaraOnion (3. Feb 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Nein, im Allgemeinen geht das nicht. Wenn die Konsole z. B. ANSI unterstützt, kannst Du mit ANSI-Codes (Escapesequenzen) arbeiten.


Danke für deine Antwort. 
Ich habe bisher noch kein Projekt exportiert und dies probiert, da ich bisher immer in Eclipse geblieben bin. 

Ich würde mein Programm nun gern in der Windows Eingabeaufforderung öffnen. Allgemein ist mir aber egal wo, da ich ja nur für mich als Hobby Programme entwerf. 

Falls du da etwas mehr Ahnung hast, bin ich offen für einen Link, womit ich evtl. zum Ziel kommen könnte. Oder auch ein Suchbegriff für die Google-Suche. Recherchieren sollte mit dem passenden Wörtern ja sicherlich auch möglich sein. 😀


----------



## mihe7 (3. Feb 2022)

MadaraOnion hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde mein Programm nun gern in der Windows Eingabeaufforderung öffnen. Allgemein ist mir aber egal wo, da ich ja nur für mich als Hobby Programme entwerf.


In der Windows-Eingabeaufforderung dürften ANSI-Escapesequenzen funktionieren.


----------

